# Is this a male or female venustus?



## Benaiah (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm pretty sure this is a female, but I was not sure since there is a fair amount of blue flash on the lips and gill plates. There's not much yellow, however, and no yellow strip on the head. The fish is about 6" long and is pretty dominant in its current environment. Do you think this is a male or female venustus?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The blue in the face, and the squared off anal fin suggest a male. Strange that it wouldn't have coloured up by now though.


----------



## Similis (Feb 14, 2007)

The blue on the face is confusing.
Have you tried catching the fish and venting him / her.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

My vote is for male.


----------



## Benaiah (Aug 18, 2009)

Haven't tried venting - not even sure how. Right now the fish is in a holding tank, so it'd be pretty easy to catch.


----------



## Jammos (Nov 25, 2010)

It is a male. Mine took a long time to show the typical male characteristics too.


----------



## Frenzy (Dec 29, 2007)

+1 for male.

Looks gravid though. Must like his food :lol:


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Male all the way :thumb:


----------



## poseidons minions (Dec 1, 2009)

100 percent male


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

I also would wonder why this fish has not coloured up more if really a 6" male. The blue could be exaggerated by the camera flash.


----------



## jordanroda (May 4, 2006)

1 day soon he will color up :wink:


----------

